# TV LED se le queman los LED



## coriano632 (Jul 5, 2018)

Hola qué tal amigo, tengo un TV Sankey LED de 32 pulgadas que ya lo he reparado 3 veces porque se le han quemado 1 LED, en el mismo sustuyo el LED quemado en cada ocasión y se quema otro en la misma fila o en otra. La última vez q*ue* lo repare medí el voltaje en standby, en el cual me arrojaba un voltaje de 37 voltios, luego al encenderlo, por unos 6 segundos que es cuando aparece el logo de Sankey en la pantalla, da un voltaje de más de 110 voltios y luego va bajando el voltaje hasta estabilizarse en 50 voltios que es cuando ya se puede ver los canales de tv.

Ahora, quisiera saber si ese "pico" de más de 110 voltios es normal o sería una muy posible causa de que quemen los LED de mi tv? De ser así, podría colocar alguna especie de regulador de voltaje en la alimentación de los LED? Porque intenté colocarle una resistencia pero no me sirvió porque queda muy opaco el tv. De antemano gracias cualquier recomendación...


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 5, 2018)

En mi poca experiencia con LED en series, cuando se quema uno de esta hay que cambiar todos los que están en serie si no pasa eso...te lo pasas cambiando LED.

Una de las mejores forma que duren es no forzar/configurar el backlight a mas del 50%.

Los led se controlan por su corriente por lo que un regulador de tensión poco aportara al control de la situación.

Ric.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 5, 2018)

Cuantos leds lleva en total ?

Tratá de conseguir el diagrama de esa fuente para verla un poco . . .


----------



## sergiot (Jul 5, 2018)

No hace falta cambiar todos los led, yo reemplazo el quemado, pero lo saco de otra tira de led junto a la placa que viene soldado, de esa manera no toca la soldadura y la misma placa hace de disipador de calor, lo que puede suceder es que los led sean muy malos, o alguno está en corto, cosa que duda ya que lo verías apagado, lo que si he notado en todos los tv que me han traido es que el valor de "luz de fondo" en el menu esta al maximo siempre, yo lo que hago es bajarlo a la mitad, y asi no vuelve a quemar.


----------



## coriano632 (Jul 7, 2018)

ricbevi dijo:


> En mi poca experiencia con LED en series, cuando se quema uno de esta hay que cambiar todos los que están en serie si no pasa eso...te lo pasas cambiando LED.
> 
> Una de las mejores forma que duren es no forzar/configurar el backlight a mas del 50%.
> 
> ...





ricbevi dijo:


> En mi poca experiencia con LED en series, cuando se quema uno de esta hay que cambiar todos los que están en serie si no pasa eso...te lo pasas cambiando LED.
> 
> Una de las mejores forma que duren es no forzar/configurar el backlight a mas del 50%.
> 
> ...



Gracias por responder. Y pienso igual, en cambiarlos todos porque creo que son de muy mala calidad los LED que traen esas tiras. Hasta Trabajan con menos voltaje porque encienden con el multímetro en modo "diodo", bueno apenas pero los reemplazos q*ue*  he conseguido son marca LG de 3.6 vol y 300ma y estos encienden menos con el multímetro que los aún están "buenos" en las tiras.

Con respecto a la configuración del brillo en la primera reparación lo configure a 40% porque estaba al 60% y tal vez eso fue que afectó a los LED que duraron 2 o 3 años (edad del tv) trabajando a esa intensidad  y por eso se están quemando muy seguido.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cuantos leds lleva en total ?
> 
> Tratá de conseguir el diagrama de esa fuente para verla un poco . . .



Usa tres tiras de 7 LEDS para hacer un total de 21. Ok bien, buscaré el diagramas..



sergiot dijo:


> No hace falta cambiar todos los led, yo reemplazo el quemado, pero lo saco de otra tira de led junto a la placa que viene soldado, de esa manera no toca la soldadura y la misma placa hace de disipador de calor, lo que puede suceder es que los led sean muy malos, o alguno está en corto, cosa que duda ya que lo verías apagado, lo que si he notado en todos los tv que me han traido es que el valor de "luz de fondo" en el menu esta al maximo siempre, yo lo que hago es bajarlo a la mitad, y asi no vuelve a quemar.



En corto no creo que esté algún led. Y ésta vez no me molestado en destapar el tv pero es la misma falla, ya es recurrente. Y siempre es un solo LED q*ue* se quema. Los pruebo uno por uno con el mutimetro en modo "diodo" y el que este bueno enciende, muy opaco pero enciende.

La "luz de fondo" la tenía en 60% y la baje a 40% y aún así se ha dañado de nuevo y/o por lo mismo 2 veces más.

Tal vez o sin tal vez es que los LEDS son de muy mala calidad y/o es que a la "luz de fondo" que habían trabajado anteriormente los estropearon.


----------



## frincho (Jul 13, 2018)

amigo espero que este bien. probablemente este dañado el mosfet o esten las resistensia de la tierra desfetuosas, cambie el trasistor o la resistensia.


----------



## coriano632 (Jul 14, 2018)

Todo bien amigo, ojalá sea una resistencia o transistor. De ser así ya no se quemarían los leds tan seguido.  Cómo les comenté antes: medi el voltaje desde la salida de la placa a los leds y cuando enciendo el tv el tester  mide voltios por 3 segundos y luego desciende hasta estabilizarse en unos 50 voltios aproximadamente. Ahora pregunto: es normal ese pico ve voltaje?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2018)

Si ese tipo de comportamiento no es el normal de ese televisor , cuando algo anda mal de entrada y luego mejora es muy probable que sean los electrolíticos.

Quizás uno de ellos de la tensión que toma cómo referencia para la realimentación no puede estabilizarse , eso sería un voltaje más bajo , entonces la fuente responde aumentando el switching para compensarlo , luego el capacitor seco logra cargarse y la fuente se estabiliza.


----------



## coriano632 (Jul 14, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si ese tipo de comportamiento no es el normal de ese televisor , cuando algo anda mal de entrada y luego mejora es muy probable que sean los electrolíticos.
> 
> Quizás uno de ellos de la tensión que toma cómo referencia para la realimentación no puede estabilizarse , eso sería un voltaje más bajo , entonces la fuente responde aumentando el switching para compensarlo , luego el capacitor seco logra cargarse y la fuente se estabiliza.



En un principio pensé que ese "pico" se daba en el instante que aparece el logo de la marca, y se nota en la intensidad de la luz en la pantalla. Es como si trabajarán los LED al 100% de intensidad, sin entrar antes a trabajar a la configuración que tiene asignada, que en este caso es un 40%. Pero voy a revisar los condensadores de la placa, porque allí puede estar la falla.


----------



## sergiot (Jul 16, 2018)

La mayoria de las veces en donde los electroliticos son el problema, la fuente se proteje y se apaga ya que detecta el ryple. 
Creo que para saber si realmente en ese instante en que decis "es como si trabajaran los LED al 100%", es correcta, colocale el tester a uno de los led para medir la tensión y medile la corriente a la tira completa.


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 16, 2018)

*coriano632*
Seria importante si tiene la opción de quitar el logo de arranque en los menu's lo hicieras para determinar que no sea algo programado para que siempre el logo de la marca sea visible en cualquier condición y no un defecto del sistema de control de los led de iluminación.

Ric.


----------



## coriano632 (Jul 17, 2018)

sergiot dijo:


> La mayoria de las veces en donde los electroliticos son el problema, la fuente se proteje y se apaga ya que detecta el ryple.
> Creo que para saber si realmente en ese instante en que decis "es como si trabajaran los LED al 100%", es correcta, colocale el tester a uno de los led para medir la tensión y medile la corriente a la tira completa.




Ok bien voy medir el voltaje a los LED, la corriente no creo porque se me quemo el fusible al tester y no lo logro ubicar.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 17, 2018



ricbevi dijo:


> *coriano632*
> Seria importante si tiene la opción de quitar el logo de arranque en los menu's lo hicieras para determinar que no sea algo programado para que siempre el logo de la marca sea visible en cualquier condición y no un defecto del sistema de control de los led de iluminación.
> 
> Ric.


 
Buena idea amigo, quitar el logo de inicio, si hay la opción que quitarlo.


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 17, 2018)

Prueba quitándolo y mide si el arranque aun funciona con voltaje elevado y luego decae o no hace esa falla.

Ric.


----------



## burkero (Sep 5, 2018)

en mi experiencia..y viendo las enseñanzas del canal de *electrónica nuñez tutoriales*....se debe bajar unos 10v la alimentación de las regletas led, así hacemos trabajar a bajo voltaje los led... y la calidad de la imagen no cambia casi nada... esto se hace aumentando el valor de las resistencias que van desde la salida negativa  del mosfet que alimenta las regletas...


----------



## Pepillojr83rdz (Abr 23, 2020)

Buen día.
Tengo un TV marca digitex el cual la tarjeta CV3393BH-Q42 me funde los leds y tomado su medición en la salida de alimentación y de inicio me mide 17 v y al darle encendido se eleva hasta 72 vcd, y me daño los leds. Conozco poco de los TV leds y quiero aprender a repararlos. Que me puede estar ocasionando que se me dañen tiene dos tiras leds cada una conectada el paralelo y los leds de cada tira en serie.
Realice algunas mediciones para obtener el voltaje de los leds y con una resistencia en serie de 1k y el multimetro obtuve que los leds son de 6v.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 23, 2020)

Pepillojr83rdz dijo:


> de inicio me mide 17 V y al darle encendido se eleva hasta 72 VCD


Los LED funcionan por corriente, así que la fuente para los LED puede entregar, supongamos, hasta 250 V y 600 mA máx.
Cuando la cadena de LED se encuentra en buen estado esa tensión cae al valor de la suma de todos los LED en serie y el controlador se encarga de que la corriente no se eleve por más de los 600 mA.
El controlador también verifica la tensión y si las tiras LED son de 65 V, estará verificando esa tensión, digamos, dentro de un 5 %
Por eso es que cuando se abre la cadena de los LED la tensión de la fuente sube y baja, porque se supera el margen de voltaje y actúa la protección.
De igual forma pasa cuando en la cadena hay LED en corto circuito, aumenta la corriente y actúa la protección.


Pepillojr83rdz dijo:


> ¿Qué me puede estar ocasionando que se me dañen? Tiene dos tiras leds cada una conectada en paralelo y los leds de cada tira en serie.


Cuando los LED están en paralelo deben ser exactamente iguales para que uno no tenga mayor consumo que otro.
Si son diferentes podrá suceder que se queme el que soporte menos corriente.


----------



## Pepillojr83rdz (Abr 23, 2020)

Entendido, pero entonces que es recomendable, ya que a una tira de cambie dos y a otra le cambié solo uno y con la prueba que les mencioné que hice para saber el voltaje la medición me arroja son de 6 volts. Pero lo que está haciendo ahora es que esos mismo que cambie son los que me está dañando se van a corto y ya luego se abren.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 23, 2020)

Eso pasa por lo que mencioné cuando no son iguales con respecto a su potencia.
Necesitas conseguirlos iguales o cambiarlos todos pero bajando la corriente en la fuente.


----------



## Pepillojr83rdz (Abr 23, 2020)

Ok entonces deja ver si consigo los leds o una tira de leds de este mismo modelo para reemplazarlos. Y con lo que dices con cuerdo porque solamente se me dañan los que instaló, primero se cruzan luego se abren y se apaga los leds, pero es muy rápido. Intenté probando con dos leds en serie de 3v en cada uno de los que leds que tengo dañado, pero de igual manera los daña. Deja ver si consigo una tira de uso para reemplazar los dañados. Gracias por tu tiempo.


----------



## Alejndro (Feb 6, 2021)

A mi smart tv de 50" se quemaron y se los cambié ambos por unos del mismo modelo (encargados)*,* funcion*ó* todo bien pero al d*í*a siguiente al prender la tele se volvi*ó* a quemar el mismo lado y desde ese d*í*a no la *h*e prendido *, *ahora busco como arreglarla ya que tiene con suerte 1 año y medio.. Ojal*á* puedan ayudarme.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 6, 2021)

Alejndro dijo:


> A mi smart tv de 50" se quemaron y se los cambié ambos por unos del mismo modelo (encargados) funciono todo bien pero al dia siguiente al prender la tele se volvio a quemar el mismo lado y desde ese dia no la e prendido ahora busco como arreglarla ya que tiene con suerte 1 año y medio.. Ojala puedan ayudarme..


Hola, con los pocos datos que das, poca respuestas tendrás.
No sabemos que mediciones has hecho.
Pero yo empezaría por chequear la corriente de cada rama de LEDs.
Y si están todos en una única serie, pues saber en qué valor trabaja.
Hay varias formas de limitar la corriente, una de ellas es configurar desde el menú, el parámetro "luz de fondo" colocarlo en un 50%.
Otra alternativa es  quitar alguna o algunas resistencias SHUNT, del driver que controla dichos LEDs.(Ésto requiere de un análisis para saber qué modificar)


----------



## Alejndro (Feb 6, 2021)

Gracias amigo, la verdad que no manejo mucha información al respecto*, *solo la que me*_*di*ó *el "tecnico" que *h*i*z*o los cambios ... Gracias.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 6, 2021)

Entonces te recomiendo llevarlo a un técnico.
El término (acrónimo) ISO, no es igual a hizo del verbo hacer.


----------

